# Seiko 5 Sport



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Bought this Seiko 5 Sport a few weeks ago. Replaced the bracelet with a brown leather - suits it much better and more classy, and used the metal bracelet on my blue Orsa.

Anyone looking for a cheaper everyday work watch should consider this one. Auto movement and Seiko quality makes it hard to beat and best of all Roy has one for a very good price!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's one of the nicest "5's" I have seen and it looks really good on the oiled leather .... Hadley Roma? (the best leather strap IMO)


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That is one of the nicer Fives, I just can't do with the day and date dials that Seiko are obsessed with. I am as confused and disoriented as anyone, but I can't say I can never remember the day of the week in those rare instances when I need to know it. It's not as if I'm either going to Reactor Theory if it's Wed or Terrain Analysis if it's Thursday these days
















Hakim, either you need more light on the dial or that is an one unappealing Orsa, IMHO. I thought they were military style watches? Is that dial Infantry blue?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree Colin about the `Day` spoiling the look of Seiko dials.

I don`t mind so much when they aren`t put together like this which tends to make it look lop-sided IMO.

Mind you I do prefer dials without either day or date, nice and clear


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Colin,

I'll try and take another pic of the Orsa under daylight just for you







. Its more of a baby blue mixed with a very light sea blue. Trust me, its not that bad









I also prefer dials without any day or date, but how many of those are around?









My pictures are mostly taken at the office and the windows are blue tinted, thus the shade.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

You're too kind Hakim!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hope you don't mind Hakim but I took the liberty of removing some of the cast from one of your pics. No offence intended.









The dial looks pretty nice to me.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Stan, that looks great. No offence taken, but please teach me how you did that. Photoshop?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nothing as costly as Photoshop Hakim.









I used Paint Shop Pro 7, in the effects menu it has an enhance photo section and I just let it correct the colour balance automaticaly. I also set automatic contrast enhancement too.

Depending on the camera you have you may be able to correct for the blue cast of the windows by changing the cameras white balance setting.

Most graphics programmes should allow you to correct colour balance automaticaly or manually if not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks a lot Stan. I'll definetly look into it.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Specially for you Colin.

Hope it meets your approval









These were taken last weekend. Tried to use different background to have a different contrast to the dial.

What do you think? Like or not?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I bought one of these Seiko 5's off roy a few weeks back as well... love the look of it on the brown leather... I thought the bracelt too fussy for a smaller watch as well...

Have to say the quality of the watch for under 60quid is amazing, mineral front and back glass and the famed Seiko 7s26 movement as welll... amazing!

I liked it so much I also bought an 007 last week and have been wearing that as my 'weekend away' watch and am impressed for the value of both - cheers Roy!

Jon.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very nice photos, Hakim!
















I'm still not much for blue dials (see the coloured dials thread in the Mil/Diver section), this one in particular. I can't decide whether it's the shade of blue or the combination of the PloProf hands.

Bezel looks good and the bracelet smartens up the watch. I'd be interested in your thoughts on the watch, there has been a lot of discussion about the real and ersatz Orsas over the last year on just about every forum.

Still haven't seen my (ersatz I believe) Orsa. It's meant to be on the way by all reports. The Eco-Zilla arrived today, but I did not get to the PO before closing. There's no such thing as RHIP at the Posties


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I guess the dial color is one of those "love it or hate it" jobs. It does take a bit getting used to and you can't really match it with everything you wear.

However, I am impressed by the watch itself. Build quality is very good for the price and bezel has a very nice positive action. None of the whimpy springy actions you see in some other so called dive-watches. Also this one is rated to 200m and even though I've never tested it myself







I believe its true. This based on several e-mails with the vendor and the build quality itself.

BTW congrats on your Eco-Zilla. Another watch destined to be a classic. Can't seem to wear mine enough though due to its bulk


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I love that Orsa, Hakim, always have done. Why, oh why, didnt I buy that one in the Sales secyion 6 months ago









.....and very good photos too. Love the mat it is sitting on...very nice effect.









Cheers

Paul


----------

